# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum >  Calculating annual leave

## KimH

I hope someone is able to help with a quick question - an employee works 15 days per month as opposed to the standard (21.67), how do I calculate her annual leave entitlement?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Martinco

1 Day of leave for every 17 days worked.

----------

KimH (26-Apr-12)

----------


## geraldenek

The calculation is 15/21.67 x 15 (working days leave) = 10.38

----------

KimH (26-Apr-12)

----------


## KimH

Thanks a million  :Smile:

----------


## Lynda

Hi, how does one calculate leave for an employee that works 4 hours per day?  (5 day week).

----------


## Mike C

Hi Lynda - one hour of annual leave on full remuneration for every 17 hours on which the employee worked or was entitled to be paid.

----------


## MGDS

> Hi, how does one calculate leave for an employee that works 4 hours per day?  (5 day week).



Lynda, I am also struggling to calculate this.  Did you manage to find a solution to the leave entitlement the employee is granted or should be awarded.

----------


## Mike C

> Lynda, I am also struggling to calculate this. Did you manage to find a solution to the leave entitlement the employee is granted or should be awarded.


Works 4 hours per day for 5 days = 20 hrs
Gets 1 hour leave for every 17 worked (or owed on a public holiday)

ie .. Has to work 68 hours to get 1 day leave (one day being 4 hours)

which means every 17 days worked at 4 hours a day, the employee is entitled to 1 day's leave.

----------

Lynda (07-May-13)

----------


## Lynda

Thanks, Mike C.  Much appreciated  :Smile:

----------

